# Glastonbury



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

We have really enjoyed watching Glatonbury this weekend. Still watching while writing this.... Lionel Richie has just sung his heart out.

Our favorittes this year were Paloma Faith, Elle Eyre, George Ezra, Lionel and Jungle

We have never been but Now we are thinking should we book up a motorhome space for next year? ... have any of you been? How much did it cost? Was it worth it? And would we fit in with all those young folk? We are still young inside :grin2:


----------



## hampsterracing (Jun 2, 2011)

£90 for a camper pitch tuesday to monday. no hookup and generators not allowed.fresh and waste water points provided.
£225 each for a ticket.

go for it you wont be the oldest by a fair way i will wager. and you will have a ball.

be prepared for a lot of walking the camper fields are a fair way out and its an hour plus to walk across the site in the dry in daylight.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I heard of two men (not a "pair") who went this year in a hired m/home and they reckon that by the end of it the whole weekend will have cost them the thick end of £4000.

Just HOW!!! (or why) I cannot even begin to comprehend.



Nuts.....................is the only word for it.

PS you do not just book a campervan space and turn up - first you have to get tickets, then you try to get a campervan space as well.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I used to go in the late 80's early 90's before it was so famous and massive. Fatbuddha went last year and really enjoyed it.

How the hell do you decide what to see? There are over 100 stages. I was a little disappointed with the line up this year. Enjoyed Motorhead and Suede and I am looking forward to The Who, Paul Weller and Sparks and Franz Ferdinand (Together). I thought Kanye West and Pharrell Williams were rubbish.

Coverage online has been very good with live streams to six stages and loads of catch up on iplayer. Good show by the BBC.

Im not sure I would go again, my knees wouldnt stand it. I might go if I can play a gig. 

One of my fondest memories was sitting on the roof of my beaten up Renault 5 with my mate drinking Scrumpy right in front of the Pyramid stage watching the sound checks before it all got going and seeing Hawkwind and Devo play off the back of a flatbed Truck in the Travelers field (no longer there) at 3am drinking Thunderbird wine and smoking funny ****. Happy days.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Kanye West? why oh why?? 

George Ezra and Paloma Faith were my favourites

I had Glastonbury on my bucket list for many years but we decided to try a small festival first just to see how we got on with it. Green Man in Crickhowell, 16000 tickets only, I absolutely loved it and would have gone again this year had family circumstances allowed but after trying the small festival I know I would not cope very well with the crowds at Glastonbury so I'll stick to watching that on TV


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Just been watching The Who. Superb as ever but I still think their gig at Woodstock in 69 sounded better. 




Even with the new technology 46 years on I think that original sound is better even on a dodgy recording like this. Brilliant right at the end when Pete Townshend chucks his guitar into the audience. Bet they wouldnt dare do it now and anyway he would have to launch it 50 yards to reach the crowd. Wonder if someone still has it.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

I went in 2009 and again in 2010. I took the motorhome and loved every minute of it. Cant remember what it cost but whatever it was it was well worth it. Its not just the music, the whole experiance was fantastic.The place is vast. Ive not been able to get a ticket since :-( I have been to 1 or 2 smaller festivals since and enjoyed them. Last year 3 of us went in my m/h to the Sziget music festival in Budapest, bloody good fun. Im going again in August on my motorbike, alone. 
By the way Ive just turned 66 and no one seems to bat an eyelid or maybe its just that I dont notice.

Nick.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I dont think festivals are just a playground for the young Nick. I always remember Glasto always had a good mix. More and more older people seem to be posting about going on the various forums and why the hell not?

Budapest on the bike sounds a proper adventure. A mate of mine once drove 2000 miles across Canada on a borrowed Kawasaki Z650 to see The Who.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi

Thanks for all the replies and encouragement ... back in the day we used to go to concerts really often...but that was ages ago. We have not been to any live concerts for years and that was why while watching Glastonbury on the tv at the weekend we started to think it might be a possibility.

We have never ever been to a big festival other than our local Upton on Severn Music Festivals, which are fun, even though my son who helped at the Big Chill was always telling us to come to that at Eastnor Castle...so we would be Festival newbies. 

Thanks too for the suggestions about looking at a smaller event... the mammoth size of Glastonbury, the number of people there and the walking distances to the stages need to be given some thought.

Now working our way through the iPlayer videos of bands that we missed to see when they were on.

I suppose that it is all about seeing good "live" music played live rather than whether the players are big headliner names ....now where is that Barryd bloke playing next?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

spykal said:


> Hi
> 
> Thanks for all the replies and encouragement ... back in the day we used to go to concerts really often...but that was ages ago. We have not been to any live concerts for years and that was why while watching Glastonbury on the tv at the weekend we started to think it might be a possibility.
> 
> ...


Dover sea front probably, I have a feeling ill get marooned there.


----------



## PaulW2 (May 30, 2010)

I went this year and enjoyed it. Lineup perhaps wasn't quite as good as in some years. I watched the Moody Blues instead of Kanye and we were treated to Michael Eavis joining them on the stage for the last couple of numbers! Thought The Who were good and Patti Smith excellent. Lionel Richie not really my kind of music but as often happens with the Sunday afternoon 'legends' slots he was very popular and a consummate showman so I enjoyed it. Motorhead entertaining. Paul Weller was good. I don't get Pete Doherty at all. Florence made a good fist of it. I'll go back next year if I get tickets and if all goes to plan - it's become a bit of an annual event for me now.


----------



## georgendah (Jan 13, 2013)

My and wife have just got back for third time. We stopped at West this time and it was half an hour walk to Pyramid. We got in at 12:00noon on Tuesday and left Monday 9:30. Had a great time. Good mix of ages. We are both 58 and do not feel out of place at all!. I would say 30% of motorhomes are hired. Anyone who cant afford a motorhome should look at a trailer tent as there were plenty. The facilities were ok with fresh water points in west 61 and 62. The toilets were spotless and ideal for our no solids rule in the motorhome. We tried East two years ago and that was nearer to the action, Big advantage of west is a clean getaway through Glastonbury and we were in Shrewsbury 3 1/2 hours later. Value wise £90 for 6 nights aint bad.Only complaint was my water pipe being ripped from the underslung tank after being directed through a rutted track. After a couple of hours of messing about with duct tape, no more nails and cable ties water was restored. Message me for any specific questions you need answering.

Regards Nev


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

georgendah said:


> My and wife have just got back for third time. We stopped at West this time and it was half an hour walk to Pyramid. We got in at 12:00noon on Tuesday and left Monday 9:30. Had a great time. Good mix of ages. We are both 58 and do not feel out of place at all!. I would say 30% of motorhomes are hired. Anyone who cant afford a motorhome should look at a trailer tent as there were plenty. The facilities were ok with fresh water points in west 61 and 62. The toilets were spotless and ideal for our no solids rule in the motorhome. We tried East two years ago and that was nearer to the action, Big advantage of west is a clean getaway through Glastonbury and we were in Shrewsbury 3 1/2 hours later. Value wise £90 for 6 nights aint bad.Only complaint was my water pipe being ripped from the underslung tank after being directed through a rutted track. After a couple of hours of messing about with duct tape, no more nails and cable ties water was restored. Message me for any specific questions you need answering.
> 
> Regards Nev


Blimey! Things must have changed somewhat from the days I used to go to Glasto if you prefer one of their loos to you motorhome one!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> Blimey! Things must have changed somewhat from the days I used to go to Glasto if you prefer one of their loos to you motorhome one!


You don't have to empty their loos!:wink2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Stanner said:


> You don't have to empty their loos!:wink2:


I saw someone get pushed over inside a "full" Glasto Portaloo once. :frown2:

It wasnt a pretty sight.


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Wouldnt want to drop me dentures down there :-0

Nick.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> I saw someone get pushed over inside a "full" Glasto Portaloo once. :frown2:
> 
> It wasnt a pretty sight.


But look on the bright side, they got straight to the front of the crowd without any hassle, had 20feet of the fence all to themselves and security stayed away from them as well.

They only had problems when they tried to crowd surf, that hurt a bit.


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, just registered for next year as this is on my bucket list. Do they tell you or can you pick which field your on? 

Suzanne


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

prudence said:


> Hi, just registered for next year as this is on my bucket list. Do they tell you or can you pick which field your on?
> 
> Suzanne


If you are lucky enough to get tickets you can pick which field you want to park the motorhome when you buys the camping tickets.

Nick.


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

Phill and I talked about this (again) last night while watching the highlights on BBC2, despite my earlier post saying I couldnt do it I think I might have to - at least once?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Kaytutt said:


> Phill and I talked about this (again) last night while watching the highlights on BBC2, despite my earlier post saying I couldnt do it I think I might have to - at least once?


If you do, go early. I think years ago we used to stay nearly a week. Dont know what the rules are now but we used to arrive Wednesday and watch all the build up which was all part of the fun. I imagine arriving on a Friday afternoon being firstly a nightmare traffic wise and a bit overwhelming being suddenly thrust into it all.

I think Mrs D would probably like to go but the price will put her off and my knees are way too goosed (at the moment) to cope.


----------



## georgendah (Jan 13, 2013)

You will find that campervan tickets sell out very quickly and that West is more popular than East. If you want campervan tickets you have to be on line the day the balances are due. They say gates open at 12:00 on the Tuesday , but they actually open around 10:00am to ensure vehicles do not back up onto main roads around Glastonbury. They ask you when parking if you have an awning so give you additional space to wind out the awning. If you require a totally level pitch for showering you may have to lobby as some pitches can be a little uneven.
As an alternative to Glastonbury , Latitude is a great option. Family friendly and chilled out with the womderful 6 music tent. Worth a shot if you cant get Glastonbury tickets. I have heard great things about 'Beautiful Days' as well.
Regards
Nev


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I've heard of beautiful days, sounds similar to Green Man which I loved


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Fruitfest! I will be headlining! Bring your own fecking Tee pee!

Smoke on the water and a pissed up version of Stairway to Heaven gaurenteed.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> If you do, go early. I think years ago we used to stay nearly a week. Dont know what the rules are now but we used to arrive Wednesday and watch all the build up which was all part of the fun. I imagine arriving on a Friday afternoon being firstly a nightmare traffic wise and a bit overwhelming being suddenly thrust into it all.
> 
> I think Mrs D would probably like to go but the price will put her off and my knees are way too goosed (at the moment) to cope.


Glastonbury is going the same way as Le Mans did, if you weren't there by Tuesday or Wednesday at the very latest you were a long way down the pecking order for space. 
Le Mans have had to go for numbered & allocated spaces Glastonbury will be next.


----------

